# Vaccination, Neutering prices for Cats



## alaskaonline (1 May 2009)

Hi,

I'll be getting a kitten in 2 weeks time. The little one will be 8 weeks old then and I have been looking into what needs to be done as well as getting plenty of information of my friend who is a vet assistant (but doesn't live in ireland).

It seems to be impossible however to find any pricing on vaccination (the 1st and top up) and neutering (from 5/ 6 months) for cats online which is why I am posting here. Can anyone advice how much these things cost and also can anyone recommend a vet clinic in Dublin (northside)? Info on flea and worm treatment (pricing) is also much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ophelia (1 May 2009)

I got landed with a lovely cat (a long story), and brought it to the vet for a check-up. I was told to 'see, examine and weigh' would cost E45, to vaccinate and worm and flea treat would bring the total up to about E100. Neutering would have to come later, as guess what......... she was pregnant! Needless to say I wasn't interested in keeping the cat in those circumstances. She was re-homed and is doing well. Should mention, those are Dublin prices.


----------



## ney001 (1 May 2009)

alaskaonline said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll be getting a kitten in 2 weeks time. The little one will be 8 weeks old then and I have been looking into what needs to be done as well as getting plenty of information of my friend who is a vet assistant (but doesn't live in ireland).
> 
> ...




As far as I recall from my cats, first check up with vacinations is 50-70.  You shouldn't be paying for a health check as the vets are now doing these free.  Neutering is €70 or thereabouts.  Flea and worm treatment can be purchased in vet surgery 3 flea treatments in or around €9 to buy and worming about €12.  Don't buy the flea or worm treatments in pet shops they are nowhere near as effective. You can just pop in to any vet to buy these and do them yourself at home.   If you have taken in a stray and are perhaps worried about the cost of neutering etc, some vets do a 'blue cross' voucher scheme whereby people on social welfare etc only pay €20 for neutering.  There is also a blue cross van every wednesday night in the Blanchardstown shopping centre.  Again this really is for people who need it.  My own vet is in Meath but they have a branch in Clonsilla - I can recommend them highly, they are also in phibsboro.  [broken link removed]

Re food, I would recommend using a dry food from the beginning, maybe the whiskers kitten dried food, I myself use dry food mainly but do mix in sachets of food (they only eat the whiskers with gravy).  I also would recommend the kitten milk but it is very rich so the best thing to do when giving it to kitten is to water it down a bit.  Never given them cow's milk as they are lactose intolerant -always give them water with their food, particularly if it is dry food.  I give mine water throughout the week but they get cat milk at weekends as a treat.  

Best of luck with your kitty.


----------

